# hierarchische Daten in rel. Datenbank



## JFreak (21. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

vor einiger Zeit bin ich mal auf eine Methode gestoßen, hierarchische Daten in einer relationalen Datenbank abzulegen. Dabei ging es nicht um das Anlegen einer parent-Spalte, sondern um eine spezielle andere Möglichkeit, die nach Performance-Tests in der Regel wesentlich schneller ist und auf einer Präfixnotation basiert. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wo ich eine Dokumentation dieses Schemas finden kann und suche jetzt schon einige Zeit erfolglos. Vielleicht kennt das ja jemand.

Grüße,
Lars


----------



## maki (21. Okt 2008)

"nested set"?

Gibt aber auch Nachteile, ist nicht immer schneller, speziell wenn sich die Struktur häufig ändert.
Ist halt schneller beim auslesen


----------



## JFreak (21. Okt 2008)

Genau dieses Wort habe ich gesucht! Danke! Den entsprechenden Verwendungszweck finde ich selbst raus


----------

